
Tales of Cybersecurity - stefanotroia
https://medium.com/swlh/tales-of-cybersecurity-fafea221213
======
Superscribe
I'm sorry to say but the article isn't well written, the structure is
incredibly off: the intro says it will be about one thing, then it just goes
off in a different direction. Also, the conclusion is somewhat similar to -
never use the Internet

